# Tempers You Ship Together <3



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 21, 2015)

Post here the names of two Tempers you think would make a QT couple. <3


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 21, 2015)

Jdsx and Cherry pie


----------



## EarlAB (Dec 21, 2015)

@Bubsy Bobcat and @Tomato Hentai.
Hehehe.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 21, 2015)

Me and @Voxel Studios lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I'd also ship @Bortz and @p1ngpong


----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2015)

All Tempers and Tom's mom


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 21, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Me and @Voxel Studios lol
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I'd also ship @Bortz and @p1ngpong


I was gonna say Bortz and p1ng too lmao.
Um, guess I'll have to say @Kelton2 and @minecraftnationx heheh


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 21, 2015)

Who would be with me?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Who would be with me?


@VinsCool and @Margen67 ;^)


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2015)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> @VinsCool and @Margen67 ;^)


But he doesn't like me


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 22, 2015)

Me and myself really


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2015)

Black-Ice said:


> Me and my right hand really


Fixed


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 22, 2015)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I was gonna say Bortz and p1ng too lmao.
> Um, guess I'll have to say @Kelton2 and @minecraftnationx heheh


Who should @glitterandgameing go with


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Fixed


You're not wrong


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 22, 2015)

@VinsCool and @Costello.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 22, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> PLEASE NO GOD NO


The more you deny it, the more likely people will ship it.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 22, 2015)

@ihaveamac and @Rinnegatamante 

@mashers and @JJTapia19


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 22, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> @ihaveamac and @Rinnegatamante
> 
> @mashers and @JJTapia19


sigh


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 22, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> sigh


You two are like butt buddies lol


----------



## EarlAB (Dec 22, 2015)

But...what about me...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2015)

EarlAB said:


> @Bubsy Bobcat and @Tomato Hentai.
> Hehehe.


bruh


Kelton2 said:


> Kelton2 and @Tomato Hentai or............. @Claudie (j/k DONT SUE ME CLAUDIA)


*bruh*


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 22, 2015)

What about me???

[email protected] and- oh wait.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 22, 2015)

@Margen67 and @Tomato Hentai this both like all of my post. When I log on i sometimes have 20+ likes from tomato Hentai. It was even more with Margen. There perfect


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 22, 2015)

Jacklack3 said:


> What about me???
> 
> [email protected] and- oh wait.


Teampleb and the meistro


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 22, 2015)

@jDSX who would you ship with me 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Kelton2 said:


> @Tomato Hentai likes all of my posts


She is the new margen


----------



## EarlAB (Dec 22, 2015)

EarlAB and @VinsCool then.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 22, 2015)

No srsly what about me?


----------



## EarlAB (Dec 22, 2015)

@Jacklack3 and this thing


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 22, 2015)

EarlAB said:


> @Jacklack3 and this thing


WHY ME!

Okay, a PERSON who goes on GBATEMP!


----------



## EarlAB (Dec 22, 2015)

It is a person that goes on this site. 
@Jacklack3 and @SpiderGirl


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 22, 2015)

EarlAB said:


> It is a person that goes on this site.
> @Jacklack3 and @SpiderGirl



(you made the account, so its basically you.)


----------



## EarlAB (Dec 22, 2015)

SORRY.
She just wants to get in bed with you!


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 22, 2015)

EarlAB said:


> SORRY.
> She just wants to get in bed with you!


Someone who is active and real and goes on gbatemp and not some scary thing and that would actually fit.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 22, 2015)

@Bubsy Bobcat and @PewDiePie
Who remember?


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 22, 2015)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> @Bubsy Bobcat and @PewDiePie
> Who remember?


Didn't he get banned?


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 22, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Didn't he get banned?


Didn't they both got banned. I wonder why?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 22, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Didn't they both got banned. I wonder why?


Wait, did I get banned and get my ban lifted? Strange.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 22, 2015)

@Jack_Sparrow and @Jacklack3


----------



## Margen67 (Dec 22, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> @Margen67 and @Tomato Hentai this both like all of my post. When I log on i sometimes have 20+ likes from tomato Hentai. It was even more with Margen. There perfect


I was neutered of my like button a long time ago


----------



## Blue (Dec 22, 2015)

@Margen67 and @Margen69


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 22, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> I was neutered of my like button a long time ago


I'm so sorry friendo, have my like as a sign of respect.


----------



## Seriel (Dec 22, 2015)

Heeeeeyyyyyyyya!
@Kelton2 x @The_Meistro
#BanBuddies


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2015)

Jackus said:


> Heeeeeyyyyyyyya!
> @Kelton2 x @The_Meistro
> #BanBuddies


I bet Kelton must be crying his poor little eyes out because he got banned. 

Poor little 11 year old. :/


----------



## Seriel (Dec 22, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> I bet Kelton must be crying his poor little eyes out because he got banned.
> 
> Poor little 11 year old. :/


Well it depends on what he did. And even i don't know that. Sadly when someones banned you can't stalk their recent posts anymore.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 22, 2015)

Jackus said:


> Well it depends on what he did. And even i don't know that. Sadly when someones banned you can't stalk their recent posts anymore.


He said it had something with bubsy and boom time uploading his claudia fan fiction. It also had to do with the fact he was underage.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 22, 2015)

Jackus said:


> Well it depends on what he did. And even i don't know that. Sadly when someones banned you can't stalk their recent posts anymore.


It was due to profanity on the fanfic thread according to him.


----------



## nxwing (Dec 22, 2015)

Aqib Ali said:


> @Margen67 and @Margen69


That's just masturbation


----------



## Muffins (Dec 22, 2015)

This is a _very _odd thread.


----------



## nxwing (Dec 22, 2015)

@Muffins, @Cherry Pie and @CheeseCake would make an interesting meal...


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 22, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> @Muffins, @Cherry Pie and @CheeseCake would make an interesting meal...


Roses are red grass is greener when i think of that harem I play with my Weiner


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 22, 2015)

Jackus said:


> Heeeeeyyyyyyyya!
> @Kelton2 x @The_Meistro
> #BanBuddies


Poor kelton...
He's probably reading this thread, plotting to come back


----------



## nxwing (Dec 22, 2015)

@spoderman and @SpiderGirl IT IS TIME


----------



## Seriel (Dec 22, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Poor kelton...
> He's probably reading this thread, plotting to come back


lol


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 22, 2015)

Jackus said:


> Heeeeeyyyyyyyya!
> @Kelton2 x @The_Meistro
> #BanBuddies


Ok, i looked up this meistro guy.
You'd be surprised what i came up with... @VinsCool 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/im-having-a-multiple-personalities-problem.378402/


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 22, 2015)

Jackus said:


> Heeeeeyyyyyyyya!
> @Kelton2 x @The_Meistro
> #BanBuddies


Nothing of value was lost today


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 22, 2015)

Bortz said:


> Nothing of value was lost today


+1


----------



## Margen67 (Dec 22, 2015)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I'm so sorry friendo, have my like as a sign of respect.


Then, everything changed when the Mod nation attacked.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 22, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> @Muffins, @Cherry Pie and @CheeseCake would make an interesting meal...


I know little boy ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## jDSX (Dec 22, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> @jDSX who would you ship with me



I'd ship you with @Voxel Studios since you both work on dev stuff

Who would I be shipped with?


----------



## Seriel (Dec 22, 2015)

jDSX said:


> I'd ship you with @Voxel Studios since you both work on dev stuff
> 
> Who would I be shipped with?


@VinsCool


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2015)

Jackus said:


> @VinsCool


YESSS


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 22, 2015)

jDSX said:


> I'd ship you with @Voxel Studios since you both work on dev stuff
> 
> Who would I be shipped with?


we need to think of someone for @glitterandgameing


----------



## Seriel (Dec 22, 2015)

What about me?


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 22, 2015)

Jackus said:


> What about me?


@Jwiz33 maybe


----------



## Seriel (Dec 22, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> @Jwiz33 maybe


YESSSSSSS
I accept that.


----------



## jDSX (Dec 22, 2015)

This reminds me of FE's support system


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 22, 2015)

Wonder who I can be shipped with? Plz no one weird.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 22, 2015)

Who am I going to be shipped with?
Plz no bald one like pingpong


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Wonder who I can be shipped with? Plz no one weird.


Me?


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 22, 2015)

Vinny is love. Vinny is life.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Me?



No one weird...


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> No one weird...


----------



## Seriel (Dec 22, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> No one weird...


OooooooOOOOOoooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhh


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 22, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> @Jwiz33 maybe


I'm straight, lol.


----------



## Seriel (Dec 22, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> I'm straight, lol.


Yeah but you're Asuna.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 22, 2015)

Who can i be shipped with?


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 22, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Who can i be shipped with?


Margen67


----------



## Seriel (Dec 22, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Who can i be shipped with?


Me.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 22, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> Margen67





Jackus said:


> Me.


*Pukes All Over The Floor*
A female temper please??


----------



## Seriel (Dec 22, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> *Pukes All Over The Floor*
> A female temper please??


good luck with that


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 22, 2015)

Jackus said:


> good luck with that


I wouldn't be the one talking.
They call you Jackus?
Fixed:
*Jackusass*


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 22, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> I wouldn't be the one talking.
> They call you Jackus?
> Fixed:
> *Jackusass*


Shots fired.


----------



## Seriel (Dec 22, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> I wouldn't be the one talking.
> They call you Jackus?
> Fixed:
> *Jackusass*


Uuuuuhh...

I don't get it
That joke has been made waaaayyyy too many times. Don't make me change my name.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 22, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> I wouldn't be the one talking.
> They call you Jackus?
> Fixed:
> *Jackusass*


Jack Sparrow?


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 22, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> Jack Sparrow?


Very funny Jizz69


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 22, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Very funny Jizz69


Try not to steal nicknames from The Official GBATemp Nickname Database Thread and make your own.
Cherry Pie, you have about the same intelligence of the original Raspberry Pi, dumbass.


----------



## Seriel (Dec 22, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> Try not to steal nicknames from The Official GBATemp Nickname Database Thread and make your own.
> Cherry Pie, you have about the same intelligence of the original Raspberry Pi, dumbass.


Oh my god I swear if someone adds Jackass to that...


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 22, 2015)

Jackus said:


> Oh my god I swear if someone adds Jackass to that...


Jackusuna


----------



## Seriel (Dec 22, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> Jackusuna


See now that, that's fine.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 22, 2015)

Jackus said:


> Uuuuuhh...
> 
> I don't get it
> That joke has been made waaaayyyy too many times. Don't make me change my name.


1. HE STEALS YOUR AVATAR

2. HE CHANGED YOUR NAME, SO THAT MEANS THAT HE DOESN'T APROVE THE NAME YOU'RE GIVEN AT BIRTH AND SO DOESN'T APROVE YOUR LIFE AND YOU BEING A PERSON

I know who's the jackass here


----------



## Seriel (Dec 22, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> 1. HE STEALS YOUR AVATAR
> 
> 2. HE CHANGED YOUR NAME, SO THAT MEANS THAT HE DOESN'T APROVE THE NAME YOU'RE GIVEN AT BIRTH AND SO DOESN'T APROVE YOUR LIFE AND YOU BEING A PERSON
> 
> I know who's the jackass here


Well technically Jackus isn't my birth name.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 22, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> Try not to steal nicknames from The Official GBATemp Nickname Database Thread and make your own.
> Cherry Pie, you have about the same intelligence of the original Raspberry Pi, dumbass.


How much dirt is in a hole 3 ft by 3 ft by 3 ft?


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 22, 2015)

He prob didn't knew so that doesn't really change much, right?


----------



## SomeGamer (Dec 22, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> How much dirt is in a hole 3 ft by 3 ft by 3 ft?


Well, it depends...


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 22, 2015)

SomeGamer said:


> Well, it depends...


There is no dirt. It's a hole


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> There is no dirt. It's a hole


A hole is a hole right?


----------



## SomeGamer (Dec 22, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> There is no dirt. It's a hole


Learn to use G00gle!
First result!


VinsCool said:


> A hole is a hole right?


I sincerely hope so after everything I've been through.


----------



## SomeGamer (Dec 23, 2015)

Anyway, back on topic, who would you ship with me?


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 23, 2015)

SomeGamer said:


> Anyway, back on topic, who would you ship with me?


@olshrimpeyes


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> A hole is a hole right?


Ask ihaveamac


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 23, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Ask ihaveamac


wat


----------



## Attacker3 (Dec 23, 2015)

Erm... ERM.... Me and @Tomato Hentai would get along nicely >


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 23, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> wat


You and Rinnegatamante.
Sure you are both boys, but you both use lpp-3ds 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Attacker3 said:


> Erm... ERM.... Me and @Tomato Hentai would get along nicely >


gaiboi


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 23, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> You and Rinnegatamante.
> Sure you are both boys, but you both use lpp-3ds


but is that really what I was replying to


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 23, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> but is that really what I was replying to


nooooo
but I was too lazy to tag you
so I quoted your latest post


----------



## Issac (Dec 23, 2015)

So who would fit me?


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 23, 2015)

Issac said:


> So who would fit me?


@Caseyfam


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 23, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> wat


Your obsession with holes


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 23, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Your obsession with holes


you have to be more specific than that, it's not like i'm obsessed with any hole


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 23, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> you have to be more specific than that, it's not like i'm obsessed with any hole


Holes that people have in the back


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Holes that people have in the back


----------



## Muffins (Dec 23, 2015)

There was a hole here.

It's gone now.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 23, 2015)

Petraplexity said:


>


okay then


----------



## Issac (Dec 23, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> @Caseyfam


*Doesn't even know who that is*

If I had to choose myself, I'd be in a polyamorous relationship with: @mthrnite, @TrolleyDave and @Hadrian


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 23, 2015)

Attacker3 said:


> Erm... ERM.... Me and @Tomato Hentai would get along nicely >



That's creepy... you're 20


----------



## nxwing (Dec 23, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> That's creepy... you're 20


Hey, love knows no bounds even if it's somewhat pedophilic.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 23, 2015)

Yeah that's prob when love comes from both sides and not only from a creepy cat


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 23, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> Yeah that's prob when love comes from both sides and not only from a creepy cat


wat


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 23, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> wat



Not talking about you...
You're the dog


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 23, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> Not talking about you...
> You're the dog


but my avatar is a cat/tiger


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 23, 2015)

Albino tiger with blonde hair?


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 23, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> Albino tiger with blonde hair?


i guess? but it's still a cat


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 23, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Hey, love knows no bounds even if it's somewhat pedophilic.


Our love is limitless ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## nxwing (Dec 23, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> That's creepy... you're 20


Isn't Tomato also 20?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cherry Pie said:


> Our love is limitless ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


We will multiply and fill up the whole world ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 23, 2015)

Ah I thought she/he was 13


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 23, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> Ah I thought she/he was 13


How old are you?


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 23, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> We will multiply and fill up the whole world ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



R.I.P. world

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cherry Pie said:


> How old are you?


According to GBATemp, I'm born on 31 december 1900... that makes me 115


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> Ah I thought she/he was 13


Yup, that's correct.


----------



## Muffins (Dec 23, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Yup, that's correct.



To be fair though- the quality of your writing gives the impression that you're a bit older than that; maybe around college age.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2015)

Muffins said:


> To be fair though- the quality of your writing gives the impression that you're a bit older than that; maybe around college age.


It's kinda strange hearing that considering I usually have issues properly explaining what I mean when I say stuff.


----------



## glitterandgameing (Dec 24, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> we need to think of someone for @glitterandgameing


I don't do the whople ~dating~ thing lol I'm lonely forever lmao


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 24, 2015)

@smealum x @Petraplexity


----------



## GalladeGuy (Dec 24, 2015)

Me x Me

I WILL B LONELY 5EVER!


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 24, 2015)

GalladeGuy said:


> Me x @GalladeGuy


Fixed


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 24, 2015)

glitterandgameing said:


> I don't do the whople ~dating~ thing lol I'm lonely forever lmao


lol I am with @Voxel Studios for ever hahaah


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2015)

GalladeGuy said:


> @GalladeGuy x @GalladeGuy


Foxed


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 24, 2015)

Petraplexity said:


> Fixed



Fixed!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I like boku no pico and I hate lolis!!!


i b0rked it


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 24, 2015)

Petraplexity said:


> i b0rked it


Lolis are love lolis are life. I shall only fap to sexualized 13yr old girls. JK


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Lolis are love lolis are life. I shall only fap to sexualized 13yr old girls. JK


I wouldn't exactly call a 13 year old a loli, especially since that's the age of consent in Japan. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

lel this is definitely on-topic


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 24, 2015)

Petraplexity said:


> I wouldn't exactly call a 13 year old a loli, especially since that's the age of consent in Japan.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> lel this is definitely on-topic


Any flat chested girl can be considered a loli. I guess they are mostly associated with younger girls though


----------



## Nikki_swap (Dec 24, 2015)

Me and my hug pillow


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 24, 2015)

Mij1 said:


> Me and my hug pillow


Hug pillows are nice but I prefer my body pillow of my waifu. I've had so much sex with it that it can stand on its own.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 24, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Hug pillows are nice but I prefer my waifu. I've had so much sex with her that she can stand on her own.


FIXED IT.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Dec 24, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Lolis are love lolis are life. I shall only fap to sexualized 13yr old girls. JK


I thought I was the only one. jk


----------



## glitterandgameing (Dec 24, 2015)

You guys are gross and pervy no wonder why ya cant get girlfriends lol


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2015)

glitterandgameing said:


> You guys are gross and pervy no wonder why ya cant get girlfriends lol


r00d


----------



## GalladeGuy (Dec 24, 2015)

glitterandgameing said:


> You guys are gross and pervy no wonder why ya cant get girlfriends lol


I have a girlfriend. Her name is Internet and she's HAWT!


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 24, 2015)

glitterandgameing said:


> You guys are gross and pervy no wonder why ya cant get girlfriends lol


And why can't you get a boyfriend  jk jk

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GalladeGuy said:


> I have a girlfriend. Her name is Internet and she's HAWT!


rule 34 ftw


----------



## glitterandgameing (Dec 24, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> And why can't you get a boyfriend  jk jk
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I can I just dont want one cuz theyre assholes


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 24, 2015)

glitterandgameing said:


> I can I just dont want one cuz theyre assholes


r00d. Also  @Tomato Hentai is a girl. We are friends on the skype.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Dec 24, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> rule 34 ftw


Not what I meant.


----------



## nxwing (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm curious who you guys would ship me with


----------



## GalladeGuy (Dec 25, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> I'm curious who you guys would ship me with


@ArnoDorian x @ArnoDorian 's mom. Duh.


----------

